# Most Intimidating Trails



## ss20 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nastiest, scariest, most sweat producing trails on the East Coast.  What trail still gives you goosebumps when you see it?  

Ripcord at Mount Snow is one.  Anywhere you look at it, the bottom of the trail, the top, from the Canyon quad- it looks scary and steep.  The only trail I've been on that caused my fear of heights to kick in, right at the edge where it starts to get steep.



Outer Limits from the Bear base lodge at Killington makes it look serious.  The Canyon area from the Canyon chair or K-1 gondola at Killington gives me shivers.  This is another good shot of the Canyon.



Goat at Stowe with thin cover anyone?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2013)

Two that I have not had the pleasure of skiing that immediately come to mind would be Madonna Liftline at Smuggs and Tramline at Cannon.

For the most part, it's really conditions dependent whether a trail (in the east) might cause a bit of pucker factor for me.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jul 31, 2013)

Now this is going to be an interesting thread!


----------



## HowieT2 (Jul 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Two that I have not had the pleasure of skiing that immediately come to mind would be Madonna Liftline at Smuggs and Tramline at Cannon.
> 
> For the most part, it's really conditions dependent whether a trail (in the east) might cause a bit of pucker factor for me.



totally agree.  If there's snow, i can ski it.  Ice gives me pause.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2013)

Blockbuster at Plaaty. K 27 at Hunter. Gore Rumors and Lies.


----------



## slatham (Jul 31, 2013)

Black Magic and Magician.

Rumble @ Sugarbush. Lift Line too for that matter.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Jul 31, 2013)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 9075



Not even close!!!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 31, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Not even close!!!



Well ... it intimidates me.    True Grit at Waterville has the same roll as Outer Limits but neither are that intimidating to me.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Well ... it intimidates me.    True Grit at Waterville has the same roll as Outer Limits but neither are that intimidating to me.


True Grit looked intimidating to me at first but it's so wide that it's not that big of a deal.  Saw a number of intermediates going down it the last time I was there.


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 31, 2013)

The Mall at Sugarbush, mostly because of the top to bottom consistent pitch, all in a straight shot and in plain view.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 31, 2013)

The view from the top of Paradise at MRG looking down to the mid mountain traverse trail. I can remember saying to myself last time I skied it "what the F**K am I doing here."


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 31, 2013)

Chute to Liftline at MRG -- It's a straight shot and moderately wide. It's bumped up, steep, and icy a lot. However, the intimiidation factor is having all those skiers on the Single hovering just above you. You know they're judging you. There's a pressure to perform at your best -- and not blow a turn or sideslip, or get into a wedge or fall...You get the picture.


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 31, 2013)

I know its not east coast but this one section in  mott canyon at heavenly was pretty gnarly
Ill try and contribute to the east coast theme later


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dlague (Jul 31, 2013)

I do not go out looking for the steepest trail these days.  I blew my knee out several years ago and tend to be a little more cautious now.  

There are several types of skiers that ski steeps - the slow methodical types that stop every three or four turns, the moderately paced skier and the balls to the wall skier.  I think if you think about it from and all out hard charging then I think there are more trails out there then most would dare to attest to.  I consider my self the moderate paced skier when it comes to steeper trails

I think it is all relative!  Much is dependent on conditions and ability!  I can comfortably go down most difficult terrain after a freshies and can get myself out of tight spots when necessary.  That being said, on days where there is refreeze going on, or conditions are scrapped off, or too many people are on the trails who should not be well that is a whole other story.  Under those circumstances, I could pick a number of trails at most resorts.

The other issue are bumps - I like skiing them but my knees do not!  Therefore, if heading down a trail that results in large hard bumps - I get nervous as to not wanting to get injured - I like long seasons!

To name some - the chutes at Jay, Canyon trails (too busy) at Killington, Nosedive at Stowe, Governor at Saddleback, Rumble at Sugarbush, Freefall at Smuggs, Shockwave at Sunday River!  I can honestly say that I rarely ski any of most of them - I like the Chutes after heavy snowfall!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> ......For the most part, it's really conditions dependent whether a trail (in the east) might cause a bit of pucker factor for me.



1+


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2013)

Guess most of you haven't been to Gore.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Guess most of you haven't been to Gore.



I have and while the trail "the Rumor" was steep there wasn't a pucker factor because it was wide and there was a run out. If you fell you would slide without any fear of hitting anything. My kids flew down it and I had to keep up so not much thinking about it and just did it.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 1, 2013)

For Killington, Ovation when the lower part is frozen and a frozen upper Vertigo. Both doable, but hairy


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 1, 2013)

andyzee said:


> For Killington, Ovation when the lower part is frozen and a frozen upper Vertigo. Both doable, but hairy



defintiely been on both of those when they are rock hard.  better have sharp edges. Lower O is a way longer slide than Upper V. though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Chute to Liftline at MRG -- It's a straight shot and moderately wide. It's bumped up, steep, and icy a lot. However, the intimiidation factor is having all those skiers on the Single hovering just above you. You know they're judging you. There's a pressure to perform at your best -- and not blow a turn or sideslip, or get into a wedge or fall...You get the picture.



I agree with that!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 1, 2013)

Anything that gives you "pause"...  more to think about how to get down with my dull edges 

Someone fell on Lower O at K in front of me on a slick day and they disappeared until they slid out at the bottom. That's a long way...
Ripcord at Snow looks downright nasty from the bottom. There is a reason why everyone skiing by stop and watch people come down.


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 1, 2013)

Most of the times I've skied by the bottom of Ripcord, there wasn't anybody coming down.  Like this day: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg26240


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> Most of the times I've skied by the bottom of Ripcord, there wasn't anybody coming down.  Like this day: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg26240



Skiers left looks doable. Couple tracks there already. Probably from the same person. I'd try it.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Anything that gives you "pause"...  more to think about how to get down with my dull edges



Intimidating to me is looking at a line and thinking, "Woooh - no way". Reaction nearly instantaneous - no pause necessary.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I have and while the trail "the Rumor" was steep there wasn't a pucker factor because it was wide and there was a run out. If you fell you would slide without any fear of hitting anything. My kids flew down it and I had to keep up so not much thinking about it and just did it.



Sometimes they have huge moguls and that makes it really expert.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sometimes they have huge moguls and that makes it really expert.



Bumps make steeps even less "puckery" because they give me something to turn and stop on.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Chute to Liftline at MRG -- It's a straight shot and moderately wide. It's bumped up, steep, and icy a lot. However, the intimiidation factor is having all those skiers on the Single hovering just above you. You know they're judging you. There's a pressure to perform at your best -- and not blow a turn or sideslip, or get into a wedge or fall...You get the picture.


Have you ever skied Chute before it gets bumped up? It's actually not that steep & would be an intermediate trail if it was groomed regularly.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

^ Yes, I have. But, as I said, the intimidation factor really comes from the critics on the chair just above your head.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 1, 2013)

Having been out so few times over the last few seasons....I'll just be happy to be getting more days in..
Need to get something with a little more umph...than my Head iM72s....and with a little more width underfoot.  Really wanna hit JayPeak, the Bush...Burke this coming winter.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Bumps make steeps even less "puckery" because they give me something to turn and stop on.



Agreed.  I'm much more likely to jump into a bumped up steep than a groomed hard pack steep.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Yes, I have. But, as I said, the intimidation factor really comes from the critics on the chair just above your head.



Oh absolutely. I _*ALWAYS*_ judge.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 1, 2013)

The only marked trails in the east that intimidate in any condition is Smuggs Liftline and Black Magic at Magic. In my mind, having an audience is a huge factor as to whether a trail is intimidating. Another criteria is if I can injure myself without skiing it really hard. Black Hole and Tramline fit that mold. 

The Slides too for the injury factor and the fact that it's the only marked area in the northeast to have ever have a recorded avalanche (correct me if I'm wrong)
Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andyzee (Aug 1, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> defintiely been on both of those when they are rock hard.  better have sharp edges. Lower O is a way longer slide than Upper V. though.



Think Upper V is a bit steeper. With Lower O, I've sat in the lodge many times and watched people fall and just slide until they hit the trees at the bottom.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Jay's face chute's. For me that's definitely "Woooh - no way". Intimidated? Uh huh.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 1, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Jay's face chute's. For me that's definitely "Woooh - no way". Intimidated? Uh huh.




Well if you really want to get into it, talk Tux.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 1, 2013)

Liftline at Smuggs'.  Narrow, steep - make that "Wicked Steep!"- and strewn with lift towers, rocks, and little cliffs.  The trail itself is intimidating on it's own merits- having an audience watching adds a little intensity..!  I can't wait to ski it again.  I also look forward to skiing the tramline at Cannon and the Face Chutes to see how they stack up.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 1, 2013)

I drive through the Notch daily for work now and look at the tramline and always think "how is that possible?" So narrow, so steep, and given that it's Cannon, often icy. Granted, there's no snow currently :-D

Can't wait to hit it this year.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Aug 1, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> I know its not east coast but this one section in  mott canyon at heavenly was pretty gnarlyView attachment 9077View attachment 9078
> Ill try and contribute to the east coast theme later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Skied Mott and Killebrew Canyon areas the only time I was at Heavenly and concur with the intimidation.  It was warm so the snow was sliding and large chunks of granite below me kept me on my toes.  Wasn't overly impressed with Heavenly, but it was the last day of a 6 day trip to Tahoe so we probably weren't at our finest!


----------



## skierbum (Aug 1, 2013)

I had a pass at Cannon this past year and got to say that Tramline is probably the most technical trail I've ever skied. It's gnarly, with rock croppings popping out everywhere. The pitch isn't bad, but it's the rock dodging that causes the issues.

Got to Jay the weekend in April this year when we had that freak storm. Jay got a good 2 inches the first day and 5-6 the next day. Personally, skiing Face Chutes in powder was the most fun I've probably ever had on a trail. And I didn't do the glade part of Face Chutes, we traversed under the Tram Haus and took it from there. Once you get past the very large rock face, you have 4 or 5 turns and you're out. Those turns are the steepest turns I've ever taken on a trail, but the way they were that day, I wouldn't have preferred any other trail.


----------



## dlague (Aug 1, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Jay's face chute's. For me that's definitely "Woooh - no way". Intimidated? Uh huh.



Face Chutes was mentioned earlier!  Only good when there is significant snow fall!


----------



## Frozen Forever (Aug 3, 2013)

Some from Whiteface.  The Slides obviously, the narrower ones especially.  Lookout Below is on the low end but has some intimidation, like a much narrower version of the Rumor at Gore.


----------



## crank (Aug 3, 2013)

I don;t believe anybody has mention Paradise at MRG.  The little ice fall at the entrance can be a wee bit intimidating.  Also Starr at Stowe with the hole in the fence where you stick your ski tips through, look down between them and see air.


----------



## skiking4 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some lines in the Face Chutes are clearly the most intimidating. The Face Chutes are a huge area and many people take the gladed area or head straight under the tram. A little bit looker's left are a few more chutes that mostly contain straight lines and/or contain mandatory straightlines. Short, but also the 50-100 ft headwall on the chutes under the tram are also the steepest pitch I've skied on a marked run in the East.


----------



## Anklebiter (Aug 4, 2013)

+1

Mott's was the most intimidating I've skied to date. Rumble @ Sugarbush on the east coast, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 5, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Some lines in the Face Chutes are clearly the most intimidating. The Face Chutes are a huge area and many people take the gladed area or head straight under the tram. A little bit looker's left are a few more chutes that mostly contain straight lines and/or contain mandatory straightlines. Short, but also the 50-100 ft headwall on the chutes under the tram are also the steepest pitch I've skied on a marked run in the East.



I guess it depends on what people consider to be part of the Face Chutes. Under the tram can seem intimidating at first glance but it's short and not all that technical. On the other hand, if you include the ridge as part of the Face Chutes then that changes everything. Very intimidating and technical lines all along it.


----------



## dlague (Aug 5, 2013)

I have never skied this trail but noticed on a terrain map that Royal Flush @ Killington is steep - short but steep.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 5, 2013)

dlague said:


> I have never skied this trail but noticed on a terrain map that Royal Flush @ Killington is steep - short but steep.



Pretty steep but not crazy steep, not that short either. The trail does afford the best view of the Canyon area though. Problem with Royal Flush is it's exposure. It gets hit pretty hard with direct sun & doesn't have snow making on it so it often melts out pretty quick. When it's good it's one of the better trails on the mountain.


----------



## dlague (Aug 5, 2013)

Good to know will have to check it out.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Pretty steep but not crazy steep, not that short either. The trail does afford the best view of the Canyon area though. Problem with Royal Flush is it's exposure. It gets hit pretty hard with direct sun & doesn't have snow making on it so it often melts out pretty quick. When it's good it's one of the better trails on the mountain.



Yep, coverage is main issue on Royal Flush. If you have good coverage, not that bad.


----------



## x10003q (Aug 5, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Yep, coverage is main issue on Royal Flush. If you have good coverage, not that bad.


 Royal Flush faces SSE so when it has good snow coverage it can be awesome with big soft bumps. The flip side is it can freeze into an ice rink when temps drop. It is an interesting trail.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2013)

The whole Toilet Bowl area is interesting.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 6, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> The whole Toilet Bowl area is interesting.



The ducking in the drainage ditch along Upper East Fall and then banging a right and paralleling Lower East Fall is a great run with good snow!!!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 6, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> Most of the times I've skied by the bottom of Ripcord, there wasn't anybody coming down.  Like this day: http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg26240



Closed.


----------



## dlague (Aug 6, 2013)

yup closed in that pic!  Does not look that intimidating if there is good snow.  If there is ice as in that picture then it can be very sketchy but then again even a steep blue can be under the right conditions.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Since some are intimidated by skiing under a lift with people watching I'm surprised no one has mentioned black diamond under the summit quad at Mt. Ellen yet.


----------



## podunk77 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm curious as to whether people think Pitch Pine (at King Pine) warrants a mention in this thread.


----------



## dlague (Aug 6, 2013)

podunk77 said:


> I'm curious as to whether people think Pitch Pine (at King Pine) warrants a mention in this thread.



Not a chance!  Not to be to rude, but that trial is actually very easy compared to all mentioned here.  I skied that trail with my kids years ago when they were 6, 7 and 9.

Then again, every person has a different perspective and view point.  Just because something is easy for one person does not make it less intimidating for others.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty intimidating.

Take your pick.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 7, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> If there's snow, i can ski it.  Ice gives me pause.




Yup, agree with this.

But whenever this subject comes up I give, "Liftline" at Smuggler's Notch the nod for hardest trail I've skied in the east.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 7, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Since some are intimidated by skiing under a lift with people watching I'm surprised no one has mentioned black diamond under the summit quad at Mt. Ellen yet.
> 
> View attachment 9087



I am a Black Diamond fan but it isn't all that technical. There aren't many places where you have to pick a technical line or have to air it out like Liftline at Smuggs or Redline/Black Magic at Magic. I would say Castlerock Liftline is probably more intimidating than BD for that reason IMO.


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2013)

Bump because somehow I missed this before...

Interesting to see Rumble on here so many times... I've skied it in many different types of conditions and I found its toughness to be very overrated. It's not that steep and theres no mandatory drops or anything. I think Castlerock Liftline is much more intimidating both when looking at it and while skiing it... lots of ledges all the way across the trail, steeper than Rumble, not very wide, and a large audience.

I finally built up the courage to ski Face Chutes right at the end of March this past year. Conditions were excellent and soft so it wasn't so bad, but I can't imagine skiing it with any kind of ice on the rocky part. That snowfield after the initial drop is the best 500 feet of skiing I've ever done. Honestly CanAm is the most intimidating trail to me at Jay... steep and always a sheet of ice by noon. Even Jet can get to that point.

Killington's steeps never really intimidated me (although I've never skied Ovation or Vertigo on a bad day). I've only skied the Fiddle once though... it was in the spring and the bumps were enormous. It really kicked my ass and changed how well I thought I skied bumps haha. The trail itself wasn't that bad, but the bumps were just out of this world. I imagine that's how OL used to be.

Ripcord at Mt. Snow got me pretty good once. I watched some kid tumble down the entire thing and decided hey why not go try it lol. Very icy day... I thought my edges were going to slide out the entire way down. Pretty harrowing experience.

I skied Goat at Stowe on a day when most of the place was on windhold... actually got blown over a few times on the trail on my way down. Extremely steep and tight... should've just bailed into the woods. The most intimidating trail at Stowe to me was National at 3 pm on a Saturday... break out the ice skates.

Lastly, Cannon Tramline is something that I've skied once and am not sure if I want to ski again. Just not worth the risk to me of hitting one of those cliffs the wrong way. The day I skied it there wasn't even much, if any, mandatory air as the snow was very deep, yet it was still absolutely nuts. If the snow is good enough for Tramline to be open, it's just more of an excuse to go enjoy Kinsman right next door which is perhaps my favorite glade in New England.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 22, 2013)

Not a specific trail but criteria. Steep I do not mind. Narrow I do not mind. But Steep *and* Narrow? Major pucker factor, especially when the trail is so narrow or rocky you can't turn your ski's perpendicular to the slope enough to slow down or stop. The only way down is to somewhat straightline it until the trail (usually a chute though) opens up, but gain a lot of speed and risk injury in the process,  or to go slow the whole way by resorting to ski school basics and make a pie and look like a complete n00b. I've tried slowing down by initiating a turn early, but this only works to a certain extent


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I gotta say for killington:  Vertigo head wall when it's groomed.  They should NEVER groom that head wall!  It is way too steep and narrow so the first people of the day push all of the snow down it making it shear ice.  I have problems on that stupid trail every time they groom it.  Devils Fiddle, Double Dipper and Ovation are also up there too.
Other trails that scare me are rumble, paradise and Top Cat (Wildcat mtn) on bad days.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2013)

Zand said:


> Bump because somehow I missed this before...
> 
> Interesting to see Rumble on here so many times... I've skied it in many different types of conditions and I found its toughness to be very overrated. It's not that steep and theres no mandatory drops or anything. I think Castlerock Liftline is much more intimidating both when looking at it and while skiing it... lots of ledges all the way across the trail, steeper than Rumble, not very wide, and a large audience.
> 
> ...



Nice summary and I agree with you you on all counts!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> I gotta say for killington:  Vertigo head wall when it's groomed.  They should NEVER groom that head wall!  It is way too steep and narrow



Steep yes, narrow no.


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2013)

Ahh... how could I forget MRG? I finally skied Paradise for the first time this year. I was actually helped out by the fact that 3 12 year olds went down before me which helped my confidence a lot lol. They wanted me to huck the waterfall first, so I did. Not too bad of a drop as the snow was deep. Past that, just a typical steep glade, not much different than Everglade at Jay. Very fun trail. A few parts got very steep and required a quick scan to make sure the line looked good. Otherwise, I'd consider Chute, Liftline (especially) and the Liftline under Sunnyside more intimidating for the same reasons as Castlerock: way more ledges, drops, steeper, narrow, and a large audience.

I think Flyway at Sunapee is the most intimidating trail I've been down though.  Nothing worse than navigating through hordes of people doing random things. Can't believe they named the base area a trail lol.


----------



## AHM (Oct 23, 2013)

*As one said, it depends on how you ski them............*

For all the difficult trails listed, one way to consider how intimidating or difficult they are is to ask:  Can you ski them non stop.  Once you attempt the difficult trails non stop the game changes.  Take BD at Sugarbush.  Ski it non stop and you'll find there is certainly some potential for getting out of control, same goes for Rumble.  If you ski it off the Men's T and take the initial air you need to quickly get things under control for the first turn......then there is the big rock and that should be always mandatory (right side is actually best).  As for the K, not so much.  Jay's Face chutes non stop or MRG paradise when skied non stop definitely provide ample challenge.  As you ramp up the speed the danger & intimidation factor goes way up.  While I do not find really any of them intimidating, many are game on when skied non stop..........and a whole lot of fun.

As for intimidating, I always find the runs I have taken on Dodge's drop to always be skied cautiously.  The margin for error is so limited and the ice bulge in the middle requires a lot of negotiation. Thinking about them all just gets me amped for the season.


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Rumor and Lies at Gore.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 23, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not a specific trail but criteria. Steep I do not mind. Narrow I do not mind. But Steep *and* Narrow? Major pucker factor, especially when the trail is so narrow or rocky you can't turn your ski's perpendicular to the slope enough to slow down or stop. The only way down is to somewhat straightline it until the trail (usually a chute though) opens up, but gain a lot of speed and risk injury in the process, or to go slow the whole way by resorting to ski school basics and make a pie and look like a complete n00b. I've tried slowing down by initiating a turn early, but this only works to a certain extent



This, in a glade, is really my #1 intimidation. Not being able to see beyond 1-2 turns, while gathering speed, is terrifying to me.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 23, 2013)

I found the Face Chutes at Jay intimidating not because they're steep but because they funnel into supper tight trees that are really hard to navigate if you don't know the right path.  Everything above is that much more sketchy since you don't have a nice open runout which makes speed control really important.

Although, I have to say nothing I've done in the East has made me pause like the bowls at Breckenridge did when I was there.  This was mainly due to conditions.  The cover was thin with lots of exposed rocks and debris fields at the bottom of the steeper sections.  The snow was wind packed styrofoam so everytime I tried to check my speed my board would skip and chatter and threaten to come out from under me.  Not a good feeling in a "no fall" situation.  I was also not used to the steep rollover at the top.  Not being able to see what was 5 or 6 feet in front of me when dropping in while knowing all those hazards were there was pretty intimidating.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I found the Face Chutes at Jay intimidating not because they're steep but because they funnel into supper tight trees that are really hard to navigate if you don't know the right path. Everything above is that much more sketchy since you don't have a nice open runout which makes speed control really important.
> 
> Although, I have to say nothing I've done in the East has made me pause like the bowls at Breckenridge did when I was there. This was mainly due to conditions. The cover was thin with lots of exposed rocks and debris fields at the bottom of the steeper sections. The snow was wind packed styrofoam so everytime I tried to check my speed my board would skip and chatter and threaten to come out from under me. Not a good feeling in a "no fall" situation. I was also not used to the steep rollover at the top. Not being able to see what was 5 or 6 feet in front of me when dropping in while knowing all those hazards were there was pretty intimidating.



I agree completely. And I think that applies to a lot of resorts out west.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 23, 2013)

I think downhill mountain biking has numbed me a bit to steep stuff.  On a bike, even mildly steep trails feel vertical due to being a couple feet off the ground and in a forward leaning position.  So if I'm on a board, with my feet only a few centimeters off the ground, and can lean back toward the hill it feels way more comfortable by comparison.

Ugh, this thread is making me jones really bad for some riding.  I'm dying to tear up some technical terrain and throw some high speed, knuckle draggin turns!


----------

